# text-pango: multi-language and emoji



## kurufu (Mar 27, 2018)

kurufu submitted a new resource:

text-pango - High quality multi-language text and emoji support



> A continuation of the excellent work by Reboot from here.
> 
> *New Features:*
> - Multi language support on *all platforms*: full support for Arabic, Hindi, Thai, CJK, Emoji, and more.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Mar 29, 2018)

Does not shop up in sources from me. Copied everything.



Spoiler



05:51:45.447: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:51:45.448: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
05:51:45.474: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
05:51:45.474: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
05:51:45.478: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/glib-2.0-0.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:51:45.478: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/gobject-2.0-0.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:51:45.483: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:51:45.483: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll': (null) (127)
05:51:45.483: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
05:51:45.484: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:51:45.485: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.31.0']
05:51:45.487: NVENC supported
05:51:45.557: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/text-pango.dll': (null) (126)
05:51:45.557: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/text-pango.dll' not loaded
05:51:45.557: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/uiohook.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:51:45.557: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
05:51:45.559: No blackmagic support
05:51:45.636: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/zlib.dll' not found, loading of module failed


----------



## kurufu (Mar 29, 2018)

Can you post your full log please? I see all the required files in that snippet, I will double check some stuff this evening.


----------



## kurufu (Mar 29, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Does not shop up in sources from me. Copied everything.





kurufu said:


> Can you post your full log please? I see all the required files in that snippet, I will double check some stuff this evening.



Doh, it was built with debug... so its not going to work on most machines. I will post an updated release build tonight. Sorry about that (all the people I had test it were also developers).


----------



## kurufu (Mar 29, 2018)

A proper release build has been updated on the download page: https://github.com/kkartaltepe/obs-text-pango/releases/tag/v0.2

You can just extract that in release your obs folder and overwrite the old files. Let me know if you have any more issues! Thanks for trying out the plugin.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Mar 31, 2018)

kurufu said:


> A proper release build has been updated on the download page: https://github.com/kkartaltepe/obs-text-pango/releases/tag/v0.2
> 
> You can just extract that in release your obs folder and overwrite the old files. Let me know if you have any more issues! Thanks for trying out the plugin.



Yes works now, emojis too. Anyway to make it so that emojis can be exempt from outline and drop shadows? Looks bad right now.

https://imgur.com/a/O01oF

And possibly more option the the drop shadow options so i can change the offset but have no empty spaced between the shadow and text. This would be sick

Missing Custom Text events a little bit since i use them to have a follow, donation etc. ticker on my main screen but with the crop/pad pluging like you said i made it to work the same :D


----------



## kurufu (Mar 31, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Yes works now, emojis too. Anyway to make it so that emojis can be exempt from outline and drop shadows? Looks bad right now.



Drop shadow and outline on emoji can look a little weird sometimes depending on the font you are using (we only support Google emoji font atm. so its somewhat easy to know all the issues). Definitely looking for a way to make them more normal like text shadows in the next version.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Apr 1, 2018)

okay nice to hear! those emoji really look nice :)


----------



## kurufu (Apr 10, 2018)

Just for a heads up Currently working on a couple issues with the current release:
- Chatlog mode is always on (wont display all lines of a text file)
- Reading non utf8 files
- Set language for language specific glyphs
- Fixes for emoji shadows
- Slightly modified gradients should show more of the 2nd color in most languages

Look forward to it!


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Apr 14, 2018)

kurufu said:


> Just for a heads up Currently working on a couple issues with the current release:
> - Chatlog mode is always on (wont display all lines of a text file)
> - Reading non utf8 files
> - Set language for language specific glyphs
> ...


that sound great!


----------



## kurufu (Apr 19, 2018)

kurufu updated text-pango: multi-language and emoji with a new update entry:

v0.3 Release!



> - Properly reads the entire file when not in chatlog mode.
> - Text file encoding auto-detection, and settings for non utf-8/16 files.
> - Set language for language specific glyphs
> - Fixes for emoji shadows
> - Slightly modified gradients should show more of the 2nd color in most languages



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kurufu (Apr 19, 2018)

Mac users please confirm the plugin loads v0.3, we are using a new build system and I don't have a mac to confirm everything works :). If it doesnt post a log and I can resolve any issues with this release.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 19, 2018)

@kurufu, the latest release appears to not load for me on macOS Sierra.

Log: https://hastebin.com/lifetedudo

Note that I installed it over the previous version. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## kurufu (Apr 19, 2018)

I intend to keep upgrades as easy as just overlaying the existing files. It looks like it was as I guessed and pathing broke again. Thanks for confirming. Im going to just rewrite the build script tonight so we can be done with these issues.

-- edit
You should be fine just installing the old v0.2 again to get back to a working state.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Apr 20, 2018)

Crashing on Windows too https://pastebin.com/0v7Bev4Z


----------



## kurufu (Apr 20, 2018)

Mac fix is out. Sorry about that guys. Fixed up the relocation scripts so this should be the last time mac is delayed/broken.



n3v3rm1nd said:


> Crashing on Windows too https://pastebin.com/0v7Bev4Z


Uhh, there should be no crashes on windows! Do you have a regular log and a copy of that file that fails I can have to test on my side?
--- Edit
So sorry about that... In my rewriting of the text file handling code I forgot about empty files. My guess is that's whats going on. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kurufu (Apr 20, 2018)

kurufu updated text-pango: multi-language and emoji with a new update entry:

v0.3.1 Hotfix for crashes and Fix macOS build



> *v0.3.1 Hotfix for crashes and Fix macOS build*
> This is a hotfix for crashes on reading empty files and for the mac version not working after the 0.3 release.
> 
> I have totally redone the release process for Mac's so now its as streamlined and easy as the windows side. This should prevent build mishaps like this time from occurring again and let me release Mac...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Apr 20, 2018)

kurufu said:


> kurufu updated text-pango: multi-language and emoji with a new update entry:
> 
> v0.3.1 Hotfix for crashes and Fix macOS build
> 
> ...



Now it works. Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 20, 2018)

I can confirm that the new package works on Mac. Thanks!


----------



## kurufu (Apr 28, 2018)

In case anyone requires 32bit obs, text-pango 32bit will now be released with updates. 32bit windows binaries have been released for the most recent version.


----------



## kurufu (May 15, 2018)

kurufu updated text-pango: multi-language and emoji with a new update entry:

Release v0.4



> Lots of fixes this patch.
> 
> Update Mac libraries so loading as fast as Windows and Linux
> This update also brings Emojis to Mac!
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (May 16, 2018)

kurufu said:


> kurufu updated text-pango: multi-language and emoji with a new update entry:
> 
> Release v0.4
> 
> ...



all working in order. Any idea when wrap and custom text extends coming?


----------



## kurufu (May 16, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> all working in order. Any idea when wrap and custom text extends coming?


As listed in the "Missing Features" section I don't currently have plans to implement custom text extents (which also means no word wrap). I highly recommend using what I believe is the superior formatting feature:
*Custom text extents:* Use the *Crop+Pad Filter* and *Scroll filter* to do scrolling text instead. If you need to instead ensure your source is *consistently sized *and have dynamic input see here https://github.com/kkartaltepe/obs-text-pango/issues/6 

Though if you know of some use cases for custom text extents that this doesnt work for let me know and i might change my mind.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (May 17, 2018)

kurufu said:


> As listed in the "Missing Features" section I don't currently have plans to implement custom text extents (which also means no word wrap). I highly recommend using what I believe is the superior formatting feature:
> *Custom text extents:* Use the *Crop+Pad Filter* and *Scroll filter* to do scrolling text instead. If you need to instead ensure your source is *consistently sized *and have dynamic input see here https://github.com/kkartaltepe/obs-text-pango/issues/6
> 
> Though if you know of some use cases for custom text extents that this doesnt work for let me know and i might change my mind.



I use those filters for scrolling text since your first release. It's super easy to do. But I would need wrapping text to have a box of text where it can wrap at the end to have multiple lines of text. Without wrap not possible.


----------



## chaki (May 20, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> all working in order. Any idea when wrap and custom text extends coming?



To kurufu.

Hello.
I'm chaki.

I'm using "text-pango: multi-language and emoji" from v0.1.
Thank you for making a nice plugin.

There is something I would like to ask about v0.4.
I'm Mac user.

Usage is as follows.
1. Typing text into Mac text edit. (Save as UTF - 8)
2. Select "text-pango" and read the text edit saved by UTF-8.
3. Use "Scroll" of "Filter" to scroll text in the vertical direction.

I use it the same way as Ending role of TV program and movie.

Until v3.0 it was able to scroll text without trouble with the above usage.
However, it did not work properly after updating to v4.0.
Part of the text information typed in the text edit is not scrolled properly.
I set the "chat log mode", but all the text information has not been properly scrolled.

Is there an update plan for troubleshooting?
I'm in a hurry to fix.

I'm waiting for a reply.


P. S.
I'm using Google translation.
There is a possibility that sentences may not be transmitted.
I'm sorry.
I'm sorry.


----------



## kurufu (May 21, 2018)

chaki said:


> To kurufu.
> Usage is as follows.
> 1. Typing text into Mac text edit. (Save as UTF - 8)
> 2. Select "text-pango" and read the text edit saved by UTF-8.
> ...



Can you "Upload Last Log" in OBS and then link that log here? Can you also upload the text file that doesn't work? And lastly what language do you have your mac in?
For reference, I do not have an issue opening files created by mac text edit and saved as UTF-8 or UTF-16 (supported since v0.3).

Between 0.2 and 0.3 the text file code was entirely rewritten, so its possible there may be bugs in them.



chaki said:


> Is there an update plan for troubleshooting?
> I'm in a hurry to fix.
> 
> I'm waiting for a reply.



Older releases are still available at https://github.com/kkartaltepe/obs-text-pango/releases if you want to keep using v0.2 until we can fix your issue.


----------



## chaki (May 24, 2018)

To kurufu.


Sorry for the late reply.

1.
>Can you "Upload Last Log" in OBS and then link that log here?

I think that it's possible.
However, I apologize if I don’t know how to link "Upload Last Log".
Can I copy and paste in this discussion?
I don’t have any "open source compilation knowledge".
I’m sorry for you.



2.
>Can you also upload the text file? This last in what language do you have your mac in?

Is possible.
However, my "Mac's text edit" includes "specific personal information".
For example, because it is "Twitter account information, etc." Is it okay to change it like "@xxxxxxxxxx"?

My Mac is used in Japanese.
Also, the language I use for text information is "Japanese" "English" "emoji".


3.
I would like to upload "Data recorded with OBS" to YouTube and post "YouTube URL" in this discussion place.
I compare the "text edit data (.txt)" to upload and the "data recorded with OBS", I think that the actual problem symptoms are easy to understand.


I want to execute the above "1 & 2 & 3" as soon as possible.

If it is ok, I will be pleased if you reply.
I will be preparing to send you data as soon as possible.


P.S.
I attempted to downgrade to v0.2.
However, since "Emoji" is not reflected, "Text font collapse" occurs or "Text garbled" occurred, I hope that v0.4 will become a perfect plug-in.


----------



## kurufu (May 24, 2018)

1) You can just add the link OBS provides you to your post or attach the file to your post (with the button down below).
2) Make the edits to remove personal information. Test the edited file. If the new file (without personal information) behaves in the same way upload that. You can also send the file to me via private message if you feel comfortable with that. (Click my name, go to "Start conversation" and send me a link to your text file).
3) Feel free to link a youtube video showing your issue.


----------



## chaki (May 24, 2018)

kurufu said:


> 1) You can just add the link OBS provides you to your post or attach the file to your post (with the button down below).
> 2) Make the edits to remove personal information. Test the edited file. If the new file (without personal information) behaves in the same way upload that. You can also send the file to me via private message if you feel comfortable with that. (Click my name, go to "Start conversation" and send me a link to your text file).
> 3) Feel free to link a youtube video showing your issue.




To kurufu.



I’m sincerely thankful for your prompt response.
Delete "personal information" of "My Mac's text edit" or rewrite it like "@ xxxxxxx".
If the same operation can be confirmed, execute "1 & 2 & 3" according to your instructions.


※ I want to confirm.
1) You can just add the link OBS provides you to your post or attach the file to your post (with the button down below).

OBS Menu’s help
↓
LogFile
↓
Upload the current log file
↓
Can I "copy and paste" the URL displayed in this discussion? OK?



2) (Click my name, go to "Start conversation" and send me a link to your text file).

Start conversation
↓
1. Insert link?
2. Drag and drop files?

If it is 1, how should I execute the link?


Especially about 2.
I have not fully grasped how to use the discussion for the first time.
I'm sorry.
I will be saved if you give me specific instructions.


----------



## kurufu (May 24, 2018)

1) Correct. you can also post a link the youtube video demonstrating your issue.

2) You will need to upload the text file to a website. You can upload the text file to https://upload.teknik.io/ (or any other website you like) by "drag and drop" and then send the URL in the private message.


----------



## chaki (May 24, 2018)

kurufu said:


> 1) Correct. you can also post a link the youtube video demonstrating your issue.
> 
> 2) You will need to upload the text file to a website. You can upload the text file to https://upload.teknik.io/ (or any other website you like) by "drag and drop" and then send the URL in the private message.




I sincerely thank you for your kindness.

I will be able to verify in 8 hours.
As a result of the verification, I will contact you.

Thank you very much.


----------



## chaki (May 24, 2018)

To kurufu


I carried out the verification at OBS.

An error occurred while talking.


1.
The latest log file.


2.
The text data that you really want to scroll.
(Text content changes in real time, so it will change drastically during broadcasting)
※ Current chat log mode setting number 1000
※ 200 when using v3.0 (It worked without problems.)

3.
Link of test recording data.

"1 & 2 & 3" will be sent so please check.



Thank you for your consideration.


※ Below is the latest log information.
https://hastebin.com/idodegimil


----------



## kurufu (Jun 1, 2018)

kurufu updated text-pango: multi-language and emoji with a new update entry:

v0.4.1 patch release



> This patch increases the render limits introduced 0.4 to prevent blank displays when rendering text that is too long or too wide. If you experience truncated text sources with v0.4 try this version. Otherwise its exactly the same as v0.4.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kurufu (Jun 1, 2018)

v0.4.1 was relased, this fixes the truncated text that Chaki had with their credit roll style text. If you are using a long text file or long lines of text try updating if you experience text being truncated.


----------



## chaki (Jun 1, 2018)

kurufu said:


> v0.4.1 was relased, this fixes the truncated text that Chaki had with their credit roll style text. If you are using a long text file or long lines of text try updating if you experience text being truncated.




To kurufu.

Thank you for releasing a new version.
I will link my "latest log file".

I'm really thankful to you.

https://hastebin.com/qaqegicadi


----------



## TheRogueGrunt (Aug 11, 2020)

How on earth do I install this on Linux? I can't compile from source (don't ask, its just a nightmare) and the 1.0 version for Ubuntu doesn't show up no matter where I put it. I'm using an Ubuntu based distro that's only 1 version higher and I've tried putting it in ~/home/.config/obs-studio/plugins which is where my browser plugin is, and it doesn't show up. I tried /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins and it still didn't show up. Am I crazy or is that one just broken I'm just SOL on have a decent text source? (Pop!_OS 20.04 LTS, OBS 25.0.3)


----------



## kurufu (Aug 12, 2020)

The linux precompiled plugin was set up for portable installs. I have rearranged the package to work if you simply extract it into the `~/.config/obs-studio/plugins` folder now. Thanks for the feedback. (Its still the 1.0 version I just reuploaded the tarfile).


----------



## qhobbes (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it possible to get this to work with the Source Toolbar in OBS 26 similar to Text GDI+ functionality?


----------



## kurufu (Nov 6, 2020)

The source toolbar is handled entirely by the UI. There is currently no way for plugins to add themselves.


----------



## LemonLeezard (Mar 23, 2021)

I saw in the features list that bitmap fonts are supported, but I haven't figured out how to get it to work. Is there something specific I have to do to make bitmap fonts work? Or am I just supposed to select the font file manually?


----------



## kurufu (Jun 17, 2021)

You system needs to support them (some linuxes may compile system libs without this functionality) and only TTF bitmap fonts are supported. If you are trying to use BDF or any other formats you will need to convert them to TTF first.

Once installed you should see them in the font picker or you can pick the font file yourself.


----------



## BOLL (Aug 14, 2021)

This is super neat to get emojis to show up in a nice color rendering, thanks!  I'm just going to point out one incompatibility which is just random and what I tried to do, when using this together with ScaleToSound, the text source only moves and does not scale


----------



## rafed1973 (Jul 22, 2022)

I have M1 Macboom Air
I installed Pango using brew as instructed and the choice to add Pango text was not present.
Please Help!


----------



## chrismarquardt (Oct 17, 2022)

MacBook Air M1 here. After installation of v0.4.1 pango doesn't show up in sources. macOS 12.5 Monterey


----------



## AKASGaming (Dec 6, 2022)

Please add support for M1 Macs!


----------

